

Development at the Speed and Scale of Google - admp
http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Development-at-Google

======
admp
Some things I did not expect:

\- 50% of the codebase changes every month;

\- Single code tree;

\- All of the development happens in HEAD (ditto for dependencies);

\- It seems to be (relatively) usual to touch multiple components in a single
changeset.

And all of this in the first 10 minutes.

Edit: formatting.

